# Obtrusive ads on every webpage.



## Terahertz (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello,
Off late i have been noticing ads at the bottom of every website i visit. Even websites which have not subscribed to any ad network have some ads at the bottom of the page. You can check the attachment to get a idea. 
When i checked the source it seems, these are google ads.
I have even checked in different browsers and in different computers. Its the same everywhere. 
Can anyone give me an idea as to why these ads appear? Is it an adware? 
Please help...


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2011)

Please do a Google search on Google advertising cookie opt out plugin. I would have posted the link but I am on my mobile.

If you don't like ads at all, use adblock plus addon for Firefox.

I can't quite say why these appear. Might be adware or just Google interest based ads.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 26, 2011)

The Plugin 
Google Advertising Cookie Opt-out Plugin



For Chrome get this- *chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom


*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/



			
				 Krow said:
			
		

> I would have posted the link but I am on my mobile.


 Opera Mini lets copy pasting no matter how old or bad your phone. you just need Opera Mini 5 or newer. I do it all the time


----------



## Terahertz (Nov 26, 2011)

@Krow,@thetechfreak: thanks for your replies.
However, it seems that the opt out plugin isnt working. Also i have noticed that when i click on the ads it goes to the atomex.net site and then is redirected to the ad. So i can assume these are ads from atomex. When i check the source however, there is a clear mention of google.

I have also observed the same in many other computers. The funny thing is : my friend who is a web designer gets calls from his clients asking him to remove those ads. They think its the web designer who has put those ads there.

Anyway, I will run a spyware scan just to be sure this is not any of those spywares or malwares or adwares.


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2011)

@ techfreak I browse the forum using tapatalk. I would have had to open a browser (dolphin browser HD is better) and Google and paste link. Too much work. 

@THz run a malwarebytes or similar scan and check. Try adblock plus otherwise. You can block specific domains too.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 29, 2011)

I think you have some kind of browser plugin installed, those BHO things I suppose. I don't know much about them. Still, in Internet Explorer go to *Manage addons* and see if there is anything suspicious in there.


----------



## nupurrathod (Dec 6, 2011)

I am facing the same Exact problem. I checked whois of atomex.net and clearly they are no way associated with Google. is there any way to report this site so that action can be taken against the administrator of the site?

on the other hand, whats the solution to the issue on hand?
Any help will be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 7, 2011)

Krow said:


> If you don't like ads at all, use adblock plus addon for Firefox.



Same issue, except the ABP doesn't seem to block this for some odd reason. Opt out plugin is the way to go.


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 7, 2011)

"opt-out" doesn't mean opt-out of ads, it means opt out of profiling me and serving me ads based on things I've been visiting in the recent past. 

Also, those aren't Google ads. I'm not getting those ads - Do use MalwareBytes to check your system for any unwanted "gifts".


----------



## nupurrathod (Dec 8, 2011)

Malware bytes didnt find anything
Notron found a few tracking cookies nothing else.
The issue is still present


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2011)

I am not getting 'em. ABP user.


----------



## kisame (Dec 15, 2011)

Install noscript in mozilla and block atomix.net.


----------



## Terahertz (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, the problem is solved.
Adware, spyware, malware...it seems my computer has loads of them. A scan revealed most of them and i assume it almost clean now. 
I dont see those ads anymore..

Thanks,
Satish


----------



## Terahertz (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi,
Well, it seems the issue is not fully resolved. The spyware scan helped but only for 2 days. The Spyware is not at all the cause here.
But i think i have found the cause for this strange problem.

Apparently, My ISP is introducing HTML code into every page which goes through its servers. When i checked the source of the pages, i can find that almost every page has a piece of code which says

<div id="sTREAMrIDE" class="1;1"></div><script type="text/javascript" src="*ui.streamride.net/ui.js"></script>

When i googled for 'StreamRide', i got this link:

Can a publisher insert Google ads in browsers of customers using a broadband network ? - AdSense Help

My ISP (Ortel Communications, Orissa) has found an alternative revenue generation stream through google ads. 

This is against the policies of Google AdSense. Today is Sunday, so i will be lodging a complaint with Ortel tomorrow. Lets see what happens. However, i am sure i wont get any positive results from them, but who knows!!!!

Thanks,
Satish


----------

